# Kernel 3.2.0-r1 can't find IRQ for PCI INTA/B/C

## ThGravo

After upgrade to gentoo-sources-3.2.0-r1 something with the interrupts seems to be broken. I tried .config which worked with 3.1.7 and make oldconfig. I started from scratch with kernelseeds.org and I tried vanilla-sources. All with the same result, i.e. the wifi (iwlwifi as module) is not working (I get no connection and iwconfig tells me there are no wireless extension on wlan0), USB drives are not mounted (not even recognized by udev) and there is only one core of my Core2Duo visible. The first thing I noticed are lots of lines containing "can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; please try using pci=biosirq" in dmesg. Tried this of course, but as I learned this option is not available unless I activate PCI_GOANY, but this again is not available in 3.2.0 I guess - at least I can't see it.

Output of dmesg with 3.2.0:

http://pastebin.com/bdVuhZFd

/proc/interrupts with 3.2.0:

http://pastebin.com/raE7u3SN

.config:

http://pastebin.com/2VPtR6BQ

dmesg with 3.1.7:

http://pastebin.com/PFJBevBP

/proc/interrupts with 3.1.7:

http://pastebin.com/ySUaYFv4

emerge --info:

http://pastebin.com/NN1WrEjf

----------

## roarinelk

from your dmesg

```

[    0.000000] ACPI Error: A valid RSDP was not found (20110623/tbxfroot-219)

```

since you have EFI, it looks like an EFI regression in 3.2.  Please report this with both

working and non-working logs and .config attached to the LKML<(linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org>

----------

